# Dme



## OldCanalBrewing (Apr 4, 2012)

My Pee with added DME is coming along nicely. Would it be bad to add more DME now at 1.020 to balance the tartness from the lemon? Or just back sweeten as normal.


----------



## OldYamaha (Apr 30, 2012)

OldCanalBrewing said:


> My Pee with added DME is coming along nicely. Would it be bad to add more DME now at 1.020 to balance the tartness from the lemon? Or just back sweeten as normal.


 
It has been some time since you posted this, how did it turn out with the DME? What kind of DME did you use? How did it affect the flavor?
Harry


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (May 1, 2012)

I used Muntons extra light DME. About 1 1/2 cups for the 5gal recipe at ferment, no additional. I cant really taste a difference. Maybe I didn't add enough to make a taste or mouthfeel difference. It does have a slightly more darker color than other batches I have made. I would try 4 cups next time. If any taste changes are there, it might taste more like a Mikes I am guessing. I am doing a small batch with my Pinot Noir slurry next. I might dump 3 cups for body if anything.
Hope this helps.


----------

